# Information needed on Geforce GTS 450-urgent!



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2011)

After waiting for a very long time,i finally decided to go for a geforce GTS 450 chipset based gpu.However,after a recent trip to the market in Kolkata I've discovered to my great dismay that most dealers are not stocking this card anymore.I looked for the Asus or zotac geforce 450 at several shops but i was told that they are out of stock! At one of these shops I was offered a MSI gts 450 for a price of Rs 8400(approx).As far as i know,all versions of this card are available for Rs 7.4k or less and therefore i felt that the shopkeeper was overcharging me for the msi card.Can someone tell me the exact price of the MSI geforce gts 450 1GB(the one i was shown might have been an OC'ed version but i am not sure of it)?

I'd like to buy a graphics card asap but due to the poor availability of geforce 450 in kolkata,my purchase is getting delayed.The only options available to me now are to buy an overpriced msi geforce gts 450 or to get a radeon 5770 based card from XFX.However,i am only interested in buying a geforce 450 graphics card and therefore I can't decide what to do in this situation.Please help.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

Stock Clocked GTS450 from MSi is around ~6.85K and OCed GTS450 is ~7.35K.

If you want to get HD5770 then get Sapphire HD5770 @~7.2K


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2011)

GTS450 and HD5770 have same TDP
Same length
almost comparable temps
Almost same price
But HD5770 is better by leaps and bounds
makes sense to get 5770


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

Get HD 5770. It is faster.


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2011)

hd 5770 definitely. it is much faster.

gts 450 is hd 5750 level.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying guys.The reason why i chose nvidia instead of Ati is that nvidia gpus provide physX support and their drivers are a lot more stable and less buggy as compared to Ati's.Will i face any major disadvantages by investing in an ati card?

@topgear:Thanks for the info.I'll look for the msi cards first and in case they are not available,i may consider buying the radeon 5770.FYI i was also offered a xfx radeon 5770 for Rs7500 at one of these shops-Is XFX better than sapphire?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2011)

never go for XFX or Asus or Palit
simply for the reason that their After Sales Sucks (thanks to Rashi)

Go for Msi,Sapphire,Zotac , Gigabyte,HIS


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> The reason why i chose nvidia instead of Ati is that nvidia gpus provide physX support and their drivers are a lot more stable and less buggy as compared to Ati's.Will i face any major disadvantages by investing in an ati card?


PhysX is a gimmick. I can only name 4-5 games which utilize it. nVidia paid developers to utilize it so that it cripples performance on AMD cards when turned on. If developers wanted they could have embedded those effects without PhysX, but money talks. The rest of the games i.e. 99% of the games will run faster on HD 5770 as it is the faster card. Infact HD 5770 will run those "PhysX" games faster than GTS 450 when PhysX effects are turned off.

Regarding drivers, the thing is AMD tends to release drivers monthly and some of them don't tend to be stable. You should be fine if you are running the tried and tested "stable" drivers. [general public consensus]

While upgrading drivers, consider wiping the old driver first with Driver Sweeper: Guru3D - Driver Sweeper

On Linux, nVidia is much better.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2011)

@funkysourav:I do not think Ati radeon 5770 GPUs from sapphire,msi or any of the other aforementioned reliable brands are widely available in kolkata but i will still look for them.However,the XFX radeon 5770 gpus are available here in abundance.Will i receive no after sales support at all from Rashi if i buy the xfx card?What kind of issues do people usually face with Rashi's customer support department? Also,can u tell me the estimated price of the XFX card and for how long is the warranty valid on it?

@ico:I'm aware that physX is more of a marketing gimmick-a tool employed by the crafty folks at nvidia to drive up the sales of their cards.Does removing the ati catalyst drivers from the control panel via the uninstall option lead to any problems?Is it imperative that one should use the driver sweeper utility everytime he wishes to remove the existing drivers?

Does sapphire provide a warranty of atleast 2 years or more on their products?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2011)

you'll get no after sales support from Rashi
ask Topgear he has first hand experience about this

MSI and Sapphire are available look for them
else you can buy online

GPU drivers MUST be removed by Driver Sweeper
Control Panel's "Add/Remove-Uninstall" is hugely inadequate an leaves traces and bits to the registry
which might create problems
GPU Driver Uninstallation must be done Through Driver Sweeper
All other programs can be handled by Revo Uninstaller Free for 32 bit


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

Removing from the Control Panel won't lead to problems in most circumstances, but I'll still suggest Driver Sweeper as it removes all the traces. Most people don't really trust AMD's most monthly releases. Infact, I remove my nVidia drivers too before upgrading.

Regarding Rashi, this thread should be enough. **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/133443-rashi-rma-experience-thread.html*


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm appalled to learn that rashi is in the habit of deceiving their customers in this manner-I'm glad as it came to my notice before i purchased the XFX card.After reading about the dreadful and nightmarish experiences that several members of this forum have had with their customer care department,I have no intention of buying their products again.That chap named Sambhu das is not only a halfwit but also an impudent rascal to boot! He has no idea that fungal growth cannot develop on a pcb unless it has been exposed to a damp environment for a very long time-this is so ridiculous!!


@funkysourav:The Sapphire radeon 5770 is currently not available here-i contacted a few hardware stores only a few mins ago and got the same response from each of them.The xfx 5770 is available but i have no intention of buying it.I have also been told that the zotac geforce 450 is being sold here at an approx price of Rs 7.2k-looks like i have no choice but to buy this card now,i do hope that zotac is a reliable brand and people who buy their products don't get duped by their RMA provider.

@ico: point noted bro.Whats the make and model of ur GPU?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2011)

if they don't have the 5770
ask them to get one for you

Dude i live in a remote corner of India
yet i am getting an MSI HD6850 thanks to the dealer's co-operation
though i am paying an extra 500 bucks for his trouble


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

Which markets are you visiting ? Isn't those cards available in "Chandni Chowk" too ?


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> @ico: point noted bro.Whats the make and model of ur GPU?


Only a lowly nVidia 9400GT.


----------

